# Meatcake's Take: Cain F Lancero (a Meme-Verbal Review)



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

CAIN F LANCERO!! The name says it all! BOLD! KICKASS! Review to follow!!

*Cain F Lancer: The Meme Review*


_*Vitola: *Lancero
_
_*Size: *7 x 38_
_*Wrapper:* Nicaraguan Habano_
_*Binder:* Nicaraguan_
_*Filler:* Nicaragua_
_*Country:* Nicaragua
_

*Last Third: *









*Cain F Lancer: The Verbal Review*


_*Vitola: *Lancero
_
_*Size: *7 x 38_
_*Wrapper:* Nicaraguan Habano_
_*Binder:* Nicaraguan_
_*Filler:* Nicaragua_
_*Country:* Nicaragua
_
_

_*Pre-Light:

*First off...I want to thank Chris (Cmdio) for inspiring me to smoke this cigar. I was at this particular B&M probably a month ago on Vherf and he mentioned loving this cigar and that it was kind of hard to find. OBVIOUSLY I decided to bomb him with a few. Well today my Nephew was in town to visit and he wanted to smoke a cigar and chill. So we headed to one of my favorite b&m's and lucky for me, they still had a few. So I picked two up and we smoked them together. Now, my nephew is a Marine (with 2 tours in Afghanistan as a Marine and one as Airforce), he liked extreme things and when I told him that this cigar would kick his F'ing Ass...he said "Oh hell no...bring it on fart tard!!!" 
The cigar comes in a cool metal tube and looks darn beautiful. The wrapper has minimal veins and it smells like spice wrapped in pepper and kickassness (is that a word...no? Well it is now!! Add THAT Wiki!!!)

*1st Third: *
I will be honest...this is my FIRST Cain cigar. I have heard they are very stout but I had a good meal so I was up to the challenge. From the get go, this is teaming with pepper and leather. LOVE it!! My nephew was similarly happy with the initial flavor profile! It was bold in the way that a shotgun blast to the face is bold. He mentioned that he might like to torture his recruits with this cigar. That speaks volumes to the level of kickassery we were experiencing here! 
The ash was nice and white and held on like a champ! I mentioned to him "this is a lancero, so you have to smoke it slower than other cigars...." to which he responded "**** your face I am smoking this like a Marine, you do what you want nancy!!!" 
I smoked it slower than him, but he still loved it anyway!

*Retrohale:* Pretty much spice mixed with leather and some earth notes.

*2nd Third: *
Cocoa and leather dominated the second half along with a bit of cedar. When I asked my nephew if he was getting any complexity out of it he looked at me sideways and said "Get me a beer or I will stab you in the face!!" 
Ok, he didn't really say that, but I did step him through my process and he said he really was enjoying the retrohale. He isn't a big cigar smoker but he really liked this cigar which is awesome!! I also was really loving the power, coupled with the amount of flavor that i was getting. At this point, I was looking on my phone at the devil site for deals on Cain cigars!

*Retrohale:* Leather and spice, with hints of cedar and chocolate.

*Last Third: *
I wasn't expecting any more complexity out of this given its power, but the Cain F Lancero surprised me with nutty hints but an overall power play was had by the pepper and cocoa flavors. The power did pick up in the end but never to the point where I felt I had to put it down. It took me a good 2 hours to finish this cigar. My nephew finished in 1.5 and started on his 2nd cigar (Party short) while I finished this one. 
The ash really impressed me with its color and stamina. I was very surprised that it stuck around as long as it did.

Retrohale: Pretty much all leather and spice, but in a good way!

*Final Thoughts: *

Wow, this cigar kicked my ass with its blasts of bold flavor and full flavor profile. I will most definitely pick up a few more and try more of the Cain line! 
Oh, and this cigar is Marine approved!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds great bro! I've been trying to track one of these down...Now I have to try harder...LOL


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Sounds great bro! I've been trying to track one of these down...Now I have to try harder...LOL


Hey Jason! My B&m has boxes of them, if you want a few, let me know! sure we can work out a trade man!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Have to wait until later to see the whole review; cannot view pictures at work .

Try the Cain Habano Brandon. That is the best of the Cain line IMHO. I always try to keep these around, and it is usually what the LostDog13 cigars really are.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Couldn't imagine power smoking a Cain F lancero... kind of defeats the purpose of a lancero, and dealing with that strong of a cigar to start with is asking for trouble. Give him a Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 next time... or maybe a LFD double ligero. hahahaha.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

Cain Lancero, not a lancero fan, but I do love the Cain line so it is on my list to try.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like a strong cigar. The 38RG should make it managable it though. 
Another Nice Review, Brandon.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice review, this is definitely a great stick. have 8 or so sitting my humidor resting for a bit


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry everyone. My meme review had to be edited by mods because I had some raw language on the memes. Doesn't make much sense now and the funny is gone but at least you can still read the verbal review. I would revise it if I could with other more"puff friendly" memes but its too late for me to edit it now. 
Oh well......Lesson learned and spanking earned.

Ps. Please Don't be mad at the mods or anything. They are just doing their jobs and its a thankless one. I was in the wrong here so no love lost.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Great review. I broke open my box last night too and thoroughly enjoyed it. Really glad I have 9 more sitting. Was searching for these for awhile and overpaid slightly but have no regrets.


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Love the lancero! Have one of these resting and the review makes it time to try it out.


----------



## chestrockwell80 (Apr 29, 2013)

Same here, I have one resting as well. love the tubos also


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

Nice review mate! Tho I didn't experience the nicotine hit


----------

